# My Hearthstone Bennington



## Rick (Jan 26, 2006)

This is my stove, freshly cleaned today after its mid-season inspection.  I made the hearth out of native stone.  It is 5 inches thick and faced with bronze.  The bronze looks bad now because it turns green after a while.  When it is freshly polished it gleams.  The hearth is way over-sized, which was intentional.  The stove is in a room that is 45 by 25, with 9 foot ceilings.  I plan on eventually doing something to the walls behind the hearth.

Rick


----------



## HarryBack (Jan 27, 2006)

Congrats, Rick....beautiful....nice job!


----------



## Corie (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks very sharp!

I almost like the bronze oxidized as much as I"m sure I would like it clean


----------



## Rick (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you!  I don't mind the bronze this way, but when my wife signed off on it, it was shiny.  So, I'm technically in violation with her.


----------

